# MAY/JUNE 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC With TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME........Good luck everyone 

salisbury 4 May IUI
Gailp 4 May FET 
Niki W ICSI 
kags ICSI
amanda_hd 8 May FET 
Catharine 9 May ICSI 
Little Pip 9 May IVF 
Angel-A FET 
Mrs-GG 10 May ICSI  
noodle 10 May IVF 
Luc 11 May FET 
Katie G 11 May FET 
molly mo 11 May IVF  
kerrys 11 May
Rocky 11 May ICSI  
scrappy 12 May IVF 
kelly2509 12 May IUI
kizzymouse 13 May IUI 
sunflower girl 13 May IVF
aineoh2006 13 May 
JJR 14 May 
pixiecat 15 May ICSI 
Minow 15 May IVF 
raquel11 15 May FET 
Camilla 16 May FET
tcbp 18 May IVF 
glasgowgirl 18 May IVF 
jax999 19 May ICSI 
barty1 19 May FET 
LucyD 19 May IVF 
REDHAY 19 May ICSI  
Gussy 19 May FET 
elemnat 21 May ICSI 
Sally66 22 May IVF 
teardrop 22 May IVF 
Rin 22 May FET 
tracie b 22 May IVF  
neetu 23 May IVF 
Aliday 23 May IVF 
ClareMack 24 May ICSI 
Jay Jay 24 May IVF 
jess p 25 May ICSI 
lau 25 May ICSI 
Elissa 26 May IVF 
rhonda 26 May ICSI 
wishing and hoping 26 May FET 
janeapril IVF 
millers 29 May IUI 
Sharon_R 29 May ICSI 
Misty C 30 May ICSI 
yanni 31 May ICSI 
nickb 2 Jun FET
milly1 2 Jun ICSI
wrenster 2 Jun ICSI 
loobylou 3 Jun FET
Twinks 4 Jun IVF
MackLM 6 Jun ICSI
peppermintT 7 Jun IVF
Andie78 8 Jun IUI
kerrys 8 Jun IUI
manda73uk 8 Jun IVF
Tab 8 Jun ICSI
Shebeen 9 Jun IVF
Honey Bunny 10 Jun IVF
pampi 10 Jun IVF
MoodyCat 11 Jun IVF
Catspyjamas 11 Jun IVF
Jinty 11 Jun ICSI
Little Wolf 14 Jun IVF
AuntieTigger 15 Jun Clom
Nickki 17 Jun IVF

Much love, luck and babydust......

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Neetu ~ 

Just so very sorry....take care of yourself hun...

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2006)

hi everyone. i have been away in spain last week and only got back today. so many new people on board. well ladies it was a   for me .Both me and dh are delighted. will have to wait for a scan in a couple of weeks. enjoyed my holiday despite feeling pretty sick for most of it! was'nt sure if it was the fertility medication i am taking or pregancy sickness. for all new ladies on board i wish you all the luck in the world. i will have to go back through all the posts over the last week as i seem to have lost track of a few people. will be posting again soon x x x


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Ali and Neetu - so sorry to hear your news   Nothing anyone can say will take away your hurt and disappointment, but I hope that soon you will be able to move forwards and try again - your turn will come.

Barty1 -   you must be over the moon!!!!  Well done girl!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Barty1
Hi honey - welcome home and CONGRATULATIONS!       
So very pleased for you - all that relaxing on the beach must have done the trick for you!
Take care
Love
Tracy


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Just a really quick post to let you all know I tested so I could give DH a special present - Its his birthday today.  

It was a                     

We can hardly believe it!!!!!

We're just hoping this one lasts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will catch up properly later

Loads of love, luck,       and   to you all.  Let's just hope I'm the first of many this week.  Everything crossed for all those of you still waiting.
Elissa XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Elissa
CONGRATULATIONS       
I love reading about all these  
It gives me hope that next time it may be a BFP for me too!
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

hi everyone, have managed to catch up with all the news. elissa congratulations, what a lovely pressie for your husband!
tracy, thanks for the congratulations, i was so sorry to hear your news 
redhay, clare, teardrop and sally, congratulations   
elaine, congratulations to you too, i also had a browny discharge [tmi] during my 2ww and thought things were maybe going wrong but like you it settled down. implant bleeding maybe?
aliday and neetu, so sorry  
for anyone else testing today good luck   . x x x x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Just catching up on everything, so much happening!

Neetu & Ali - so sorry to hear of your BFN, take care of yourselves and DH's.

Teardrop - good luck with the scan in a few weeks, can't wait to hear how it goes. 

Rhonda - hang on in there, it's just a few days away.

Elissa & Barty1 - a huge CONGRATULATIONS to you both, have a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

ITs all over for us.Just devastated .Good luck to you all
Wishing


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2006)

wishing, i am so sorry, thoughts are with you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello  

wishing nothing I can say       

Barty1 and Elissa Congratulations to you both you must both be on   

I'm still hanging in there, I did a test this morning and it was a BFN but I did test 2days early, so I'm being positive, there's still time for things to turn around!! Send me some positive vibes please, I need them.xx    

To everyone else, hope your all ok, sending     and     

Love Rhonda.xx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Wishing - I am so sorry hon. It is still early though - you should test again on Friday as planned shouldn't you?      and 

Rhonda - Don't worry either - you were going to test on Friday too weren't you? Wait and try again then.    and 

Loads of sticky vibes to you both
XXXXX
[br]Posted on: 24/05/06, 23:49Sent you both some extra bubbles too XXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi
Wishing   - I would still test on your official test day honey - it aint over till its over!!    

Ronda - Good luck honey, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!!

Here's a good luck dance for both of you!

        

Love
Tracy


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Well official test day tomorrow, and I'm feeling quite calm about it, good luck to all of you who are testing tomorrow and over the next couple of days, lots of        and          to you all,

Love Rhonda.xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

all the best for tomorrow rhonda           xxxxx


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
Well I'm back hope I can join you all again. I was basted today for the 4th and final time. Anyone else testing on the 8th?
Sending you all loads of     and


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

hi andie  wishing you lots and lots of luck.


----------



## kerrys (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi all,

I was basted on Tuesday on my first full IUI, if my heart hasn't been broken by the 8th that is my test date, hope we share a lucky date Andie.

Everything crossed

Love
Kit
xoxox


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Good morning ladies
 

How are you all doing, I have now reached day 8 of the 2ww and today I had a bit more than usual that very dark brown mucus stretchy stuff. I know I should not have checked inside with the loo roll but I am getting paranoid now as it's nearly day 10 and thats when I got my AF last time. I cannot remember getting this stuff though. It is not coming out like a AF it is just staying inside and very rarely is on loo nroll when I wipe. Can this be implantation and can someone tell me what colour and what or how much is the so called spotting etc. this has been happening since day 3 onwards and slowly getting more stretchy. 

Good luck to all of you and hope to hear from you all soon.
Love Jackie
XXXX

[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 07:37Hi it's me again just realised I have posted this is the wrong place can someone move it to the ICSI / IVF 2ww testers, THANKYOU..........
Jackie


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

morning jackie, barty here. i don't know much about icsi so was wondering when you had your EC. the discharge sounds to me like it is old blood which has been hanging around for a while[ could be left over from egg collection]. the fact that it started on day 3 and that it is stretchy and sticky makes me think that its not AF related. its a hard one i know and of course its causing you concern. have you spoken to your fertility clinic? maybe they can offer some more advice. we spoke before and i still think that as long as the discharge is not increasing in volume and becoming bright red in colour then hopefully this does not mean that AF is starting. keep in touch and get those feet up.


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well going quietly mad here, waiting for Tuesday.  Still no symptoms although I think I am talking myself into feeling a bit queasy when I concentrate!

Wishing - so sorry to hear of your news - I hope you and DH are looking after each other. 

Rhonda - sticky vibes to you - is it tomorrow you test?

Kit and Andie78 - Good luck with your 2ww.

Jackie - hope you got answers to your questions, I haven't expereinced anything along those lines I'm afraid. 

Good luck and   x lots and   x lots to everyone waiting.

Love 

Misty C.
xx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hello barty
How nice to hear from you, today I have not had anything out the ordinary only slight dull sore AF pains, I am praying so hard it,s not a sign that   is around the corner. I am now on day 8 post ET with one beautiful little embryo garde 2 4 cell. Sunday is going to be the hardest day for me as this is when a full blown AF ahowed up last time. I'm so paranoid that this is going to happen again. Looking at the title of this thread I know I am in the wrong part but it was so nice to read your message that I had to reply.
I seem quite dry inside now and have put some loo roll inside and only have brown quite high up, don' t worry i did'nt put it too far!
Let me know how you are doing.
Love Jackie
XXXXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wishing ~ ever so sorry hun.....take care xxx

Andie and Kit ~ welcome to you both......hope the 8th is a really good day for you. Good luck  

Twinks ~ welcome to you too......i added you to the list  Much luck to you too.

Rhonda ~ Any news today....good luck 

Jackie ~ not quite sure where you wanted it moved to.....you are in the right place hun, this is the thread for those on the 2ww after having treatment  

Barty ~ welcome back....fab news to bring back too. Congratulations!!!

Elissa ~ congratulations to you too....fab birthday pressie for your DH!

Be very happy and healthy both of you 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

hi jackie   like lizzy said you are posting in the right thread. i will be thinking of you on sunday. i started to feel pregnant sick last night. was pretty sick during my last two pregnancies so am hoping this is a good sign.just got back from the chemist as i had to pick up some more meds, the lady kept chatting to me and all i could think was please hurry up before i throw up all over the counter!  . i am due back at work next week[i am a nurse] but if i feel even remotely unwell i will be asking to be signed off work. when are you due to test? the 2ww is sooooooooooooooooo stressful i know. i think the best thing to do is to try really hard to relax[sooo much easier said than done i know] and to try and keep busy with other things. i have 2 weeks to wait for a scan now, its all little steps towards that big goal is'nt it. i really think all us ladies deserve big pats on the back for doing this fertility think and not going completely  . xxxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Barty1

I was reading about your pregnancy signs, I hope you manage to keep things within your control, does the sickness happen without any warning? Did you have any signs during your 2ww? As you may realise or know I AM now completely *OBSESSED * with signs during the 2ww!!

Good luck with you scan in two weeks.

Love

Misty C
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

hi misty  hope you are keeping well. the sick feeling i am having started last night and has pretty much stayed with me all day today, the reason i think it is due to my pregnancy is that when it started i had that feeling of "oh i remember this" from my previous pregnanices. during my 2ww i suffered a lot with side effects from the cyclogest, i was very windy , had really bad cramps[enough to make me think AF was coming every day] i was also sick a few times aswell. those pesky cyclogest have a lot to answer for as i think they cause a lot of symptoms hence a lot of worry. apart from feeling very sick today i have no other symptoms, no sore boobs or anything like that. to be honest i think a lot of preganancy symptoms don't kick . in till about 5-6 weeks into pregnancy. don't know if this has been any help. xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Barty1

I am just obsessed! Logically I know that everyone is different and its very early, but I can't stop asking!! Thanks for answering my questions, its very much appreciated.

Love Misty C. 
xxxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Hello barty

How are you doing? it's so nice that we can be in touch here on FF it means alot when you know that just a click away is another girl who has or is going through a similar thing.
Hope to hear from you again soon.
xxxx

Hello Misty
You just keep on asking the questions and i will read   it saves me doing them!
I see that you test on Tuesday 30th I test on Wednesday 31st so good luck to you also.
Love Jackie
xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello ladies,

Just to let you know that I got a BFN today, David and I are completely devastated. Good luck to the rest of you testing, sending lots of love and babydust.

Love Rhonda.xx


----------



## Elissa (May 10, 2005)

Rhonda and Wishing - so sorry to hear about your results.  Hope you can try again and that next time you strike it lucky.  I know it doesn't help now but just remember we're all on the boards for you when you're ready.   

Barty - Sounds like good news for you.  Hope the sickness gets stronger day by day   Kind aren't I   Good luck tho

To all of you still waiting I wish you lots of luck, stay   and one day you'll all have   s

I will be signing off here now as I'm moving threads to Bun in the Oven (finally) We had our bHCG today (day 14) 590 - It may even be twins    But who knows - we will be happy with one and ecstatic with 2.  Hope to see you all again over there.

Lots of luck
Elissa XXXXX


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

rhonda so sorry to hear your news   xxxx[br]Posted on: 26/05/06, 20:06elissa hope you are keeping well    i'll be moving threads soon too, think i will hang on here until the end of the month. hope to speak to you on the buns in the oven thread soonxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Good evening Rhonda
What can I say except that how sorry I was to hear your news today, It hurts real bad and I know because it's happened to me 5 times previously!  
Nothing ever prepares us for this but all I can advise is to keep positive and be strong for eachother.
Lots of love and a special   for you from one who knows how much it hurts.
Jackie
XXXXXX


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Yanni - I will be looking out for your posting next week, good luck to you!!!

Rhonda - so sorry to hear your news today, please take some time out and care for each other.

Love 'n' hugs

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

hi everyone. how are things today jackie? xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Rhonda
So sorry honey   
Take care of yourself - wish there was something I could say to make you feel better 
Love
Tracy
[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 15:44Barty
I noticed you were still posting on this thread too - just wanted to say thank you for your reply to my PM.
How good you are with words - are you a counsellor? If not, maybe you should consider it!!!
Thanks again
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

hi tracy  thanks for that. i work as a nurse on an acute medical ward. not looking forward to going back next week booooo! gonna be moving on from this thread but gonna keep up to date with the rest of the ladies till the end of the month. hows you?


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rhonda ~ 

So so sorry that you didn't get good news hun......take care of you and DH,

Much love and many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hi girls

Thank you all so much, those who sent personals and those who have suported me here.I wish you all so much luck. 
Rhonda- so sorry hun , i know its so hard.
Misty - Good luck for Tuesday pet
Take care girls, maybe some of us will be cycle buddies again.
Wishing xxx[br]Posted on: 27/05/06, 20:04Lizzy - thank you to both you and Lilly for all your support,Wishing xxx


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

Firstly, so sorry to read your news Rhonda, we've type/chatted before.  .  I hope you and DH feel a bit better very soon.

I am new to this section as I am now on my 2ww.  Had EC Tues 23rd and ET Fri 26th, where 2 embies were transferred.  1 x grade 1/2 5 cell and 1 x grade 2 6 cell.  I was disappointed the embies didn't make it to the blastocyst stage and since then trying to convince myself that they're good enough to develop.  It seems there is no rhyme or reason to success... some grade 1's don't make it, when the lesser grade embryos implant and lead to successful pregnancies!!!  Headache!  

Was glad to read that some people are experiencing cramp pains.  I felt some last night and it freaked the life out of me!  My main feeling is constipation at the mo!  It's been days! .  Also felt a bit sick earlier and boobs sore - putting that down to the cyclogest also.  Got back ache too, but that's because i'm in one place for too long!  Really trying not to move v often, being over cautious perhaps?  Got the week off for half term as i'm a teacher so that's worked out well.  

Haven't decided on doing a HPT or bood test yest??  Clinic have told me to test Tues 6th June (2 weeks from EC - seems weird as most are testing 2 weeks post ET??)

Will be looking fwd to chatting with you all and no doubt going insane together - and eventually sharing happy news!!!!!!!!      

Have a good, obsession free Saturday night!

MackLM xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Barty
I am not too bad thanks. Getting over my BFN by trying to focus on FET at the end of June - it will work!    
Bet you are dreading work. Luckily I have next week booked as leave after bank hol Monday so I don't have to worry about it for a while yet, thank god!
Are you gonna join Bun in the Oven thread   I am sooooooo pleased for you!

        

MackLM - Good luck for your 2ww honey - sending you lots of    

Misty/Yanni  - wishing you both lots of luck and sticky vibes too    
Take care all of you - can't wait to be part of the 2ww thread again!
Love
Tracy


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2006)

hi tracy  yes i have moved threads. you are doing the right thing by remaining positive. please keep in touch. i don't want to lose touch with everyone. wishing you all the luck in the world with the next FET.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Barty - Now I know that you have moved over to Bun in the Oven I will be watching your progress honey and will be the first to congratulate you on your arrival in 9 months!!  

Love
Tracy


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good morning

It's a lovely bright morning today, don't know how long it is to last but lovely and bright anyway.

MackLM - good luck with 2ww, your embryos sound great to me!

tcbp - its great to hear you are focused on your next treatment. Good luck.

Barty1 - thank you so much for your support, its been appreciated.  Enjoy being on the 'bun's' thread!

Love to everyone.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all ~ hope everyones having a good bank holiday weekend 

Mack ~ welcome to the 2WW......good to have you here. Good timing having half term......fab excuse to spend time on FF  Loads of luck to you!

Wishing ~ love and luck to you 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi ladies 
I'm new to this board so would like to introduce myself.
I'm Jill, aka MoodyCat and am currently on the 2ww. EC from our lovely donor last Tuesday (11 eggs, 8 fertilised, 6 developed) and ET with one emby on Friday (5 frosties). We did IVF a couple of years ago and were lucky enough to conceive first time with my own eggs . We had a little girl who very sadly died at 24 weeks in utero - Charlotte, 1lb 10oz, 18 Jul 04. 
On subsequent IVF goes, I have not responded to the stims drugs so we had to find an egg donor. That all began last Aug and it's taken until Friday 26 May to get to ET!
The 2ww wait is driving me mad at the moment so would appreciate any help to get me through it! Our official test date is 11 June but I think we'll be ok to test a 2-3 days earlier (Day 3 ET on Frid 26, so potentially could test on Thurs 8 June)

love
Jill
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry for your loss moody cat. Good luck this time. Fingers crossed it all works out for you. Take  it easy, Mel***


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello ladies

Anyone mind if I join you?

I'm 36 and on my first IVF 2ww. EC was Thursday 25th May 13 eggs with 8 fertilising.  ET was Sunday 28th, 1 x 8 cell grade 1 and 1 x 6 cell grade 2.  Unfortunately none of the other fellas were good enough quality to be frozen.  

My consultant told me that the 3 days of complete bed rest as recommended by Zita West is a nonsense and that it wouldn't make the slightest bit of difference.  Saying that, I have been taking it easy, only getting up to make meals and pee.  I've been doing that on an hourly basis, having drank 1 litre of water and a glass of pineapple juice so far today.  I'm going to lie low until Wednesday when I have to take over dog walking duties from my DH so that'll mark my return to the world.  I test on Sunday 11th.

No symptoms to speak off so far, and no real problems with the cyclogest.  I'm contemplating a 2ww diary but am questioning the wisdom of me dwelling on every twinge and symptom.  I know what I'm like!

Best of luck to you all, positive thoughts and sticky vibes all round.

xx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Jill and Catspyjamas - hope the two week wait goes quickly for you both.  FF have been really supportive and this is my first time on the 2ww thread (usually 'egg donor' and 'abroadies' threads).  The girls and Lizzy B. have been great here, it helps to have somewhere to discuss any twinge, pain or tickle!  I am just about to test tomorrow and terrified about it.  No symptoms and not optimistic but, you never really know until you test. 

Hello Mel - how are you doing?

Best of luck to everyone on 2ww.

Love 'n' hugs

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi Misty C
Thanks for that!
So you're an egg recipient too.  Glad to know I'm not alone!  We should swap stories at some point.  Won't bother you today as you must be on tenter hooks about tomorrow!
Wishing you all the babydust in the world!

Jill
x


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

hi everyone, 

I was hoping i could join you all on this horrible 2ww. Im testing 8th of June and it already is dragging along. been having some period type cramps but i think i had those last time and i think its the cyclogest. Boobs are sore abut again could be the drugs. I have been here before and i think its really easy to over-analyse every pain/twinge etc. think im just gonna try and chill. 

Hope to speak to you all soon

Love Mand x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jill, Catspyjamas and Mand ~ WELCOME 

Really good to have you all here......everyone's lovely and they're all very good at keeping you together through the wait.
Much luck to you all 

Jill ~ so sorry for your loss hun....you have an angel watching over you,

Misty C ~    for tomorrow

Hope everyone's doing ok at the moment.

In case you've not seen, the next FF Meet Up has been announced.....here's the link for you all.
Hope some of you will be able to make it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59175.0.html

Take care all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bev3tq (May 7, 2006)

Hi hope you don't mind me crashing your thread,

I'm day 11/12 of the 2ww (test Thurs 1/6) I am trying to stay chilled and have done ok so far. I had 2 blasts tranferred 8/7 ago. Day 1 and 2 post ET had mild low abdo cramps which I know can be implantation type pains. Have had tender boobs but this always happens with me.  This afternoon and evening I noticed a very small amount of pinkish brown mucus  (sorry if TMI but needs must!!) I wasn't doing the dreaded knicker checking before, now of course am becoming slightly obsessive. I have been doing some reading about implantation bleeding so suppose it could be that (I'm hoping) I'm just a bit scared that I'll wake up in full AF. The first cycle I did I bled bright red blood immediately at 10 days and the second time I started AF the day after my BFN but can't remember if that was bright bleeding.I have been feeling pretty ropey today and quite queasy earlier but don't feel like AF is coming, but am not sure if I'm just trying to convince myself .

Sorry to harp on, does antone have any thoughts or is having anything similar?

love Bev


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

NO I haven't tested yet - DH is still asleep and won't do the test without him (he'd kill me anyway!).  

Jill - thanks for your kind wishes, yes we have had donated eggs from a wonderful Polish lady.  We decided to follow this route after finding out I wasn't producing any eggs of my own.  It was difficult to get our heads around at first but its been much easier than I thought (still waiting for a good result though!).

Mand - hello, enjoy your stay on the 2ww thread.  Symptoms were my obsession as I never had any.  Its probably best to chill out, but it helps to ask people about their experiences as well.  Believe me if I had had a twinge I would be WRITING about it!

Bev - congratulations on your blasts.  As I have said earlier, I have had no symptoms but I am sure someone on FF will be able to help you with it.  Best of luck.

Lizzy - thanks for thinking of me and DH today.

Will post later with our news - either way.

Love to everyone and thanks again for all your good wishes.

Love 

Misty C.
xxx


----------



## yanni (May 9, 2005)

Good Morning Misty

Just want to say   this morning
Love Jackie
XXXXX


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Misty - just nipped on to see how you had done today!  Sending you so many        
vibes honey
Love
Tracy


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Its a  .  We are both delighted to be stunned by the news!  Its not sunk in yet.

Thanks for all the lovely messages, positive thoughts and fairy dust - they certainly did the trick.  

I'm keeping everything crossed for everyone on the 2ww.

Love 'n' hugs

Misty C & DH
xxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Misty - CONGRATULATIONS!

              

Well done you!  Good luck to all of you other ladies
Love
Tracy


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Misty

Thats fantastic news, it's just amazing.............................

[fly]        [/fly]

Well done pregnant lady

Red x x x x x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Yanni (Jackie)
Popped back on here to wish you lots of love and luck and sticky vibes for your test tomorrow honey     
Love
Tracy


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi Misty C
Well done & congratulations!
Cherish every moment of the next 8 months of pregnancy and beyond!
love
Jill
x
[fly]  [/fly]


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Misty just want to say 
[fly]      CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       [/fly]

Yanni Wishing you all the  in the world for test day tomorrow!!    

Lone to you all, Rhonda.xx


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

I have been viewing this thread and following all your news for a few days now and have been touched by the kindness and support everyone is showing. 

I'm 5 days into the 2ww on my very first IVF cycle, testing 7 June. I had 1 grade 1 (5 cell) and 1 grade 1-2 (4 cell) transferred on Friday (2 day transfer), and am taking cyclogest. 

I was soooo happy to read Misty's post as I've had precious little symptoms myself and am stressing big time about it. Looking forward to keeping track of everyone (fingers crossed Yanni     )

PeppermintT x


----------



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

WELL DONE & CONGRATS MISTY!

How you bearing up PeppermintT?

Redhay - love your 2ww diary with all the Big Brother/Mother news - very funny!!!

MackLM xxx


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

yeay well done misty!!!! just wait for your scan its amazing 

love and luck mand xxxxxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hiya girls

Just popped in to do my muppet challenge. We have to blow everyone loads of bubbles each day, or we get into bother.  Anyway today I decided as Im also in the 2ww, I would blow you all some.    

PeppermintT as we test on the same day, I read your 2ww diary and wanted to say I love your sense of humour hun. Very best of luck with your test day. Btw if no one has told you yet AF = Aunt Flo.

Congrats Misty. 

To all of you​                ​                ​                ​                ​
Love
weeble xx


----------



## milly1 (May 30, 2006)

Hiya everyone, I just wondered if I could join in with you all please!
I'm having abit of a nitemare trying to get round the site but here goes!
I'm currently on 2ww had icsi at care,sheffield, had ET last wednesday and going for preg test this friday 2nd June. I'm fed up with this waiting game and what I think are AF pains so I've been looking for somewhere to read other peoples journeys and experiences, and someone recommended this site.
Hope your all okay and not climbing the walls yet he he
Take care
Milly1


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Strangely calm this morning after the rollercoaster yesterday, thanks again for all your congratulations we read every single one!

Yanni - good luck today, I've got my fingers crossed!

Moodycat/Jill - I am going to take every day/hour/min as it comes - we still have quite a road to travel.  If you are looking for updates on other egg donor recipients then also check out the 'anyone else on a donor egg cycle' and 'abroadies chat' threads.

PeppermintT - love the name, glad you have posted.  Your embies are sounding great, sorry to report I still don't have any symptoms but will keep you informed.

Manda - I see GP on the 6th - I imagine to give blood and have urine tested, don't know about the scan yet but will discuss this with her.

Weeble - don't think I have seen so many 'bubbles', hope your 2ww goes quickly for you. 

Milly1 - the site takes a bit of navigating.  I put my first 'thread' or subject e.g the 2ww thread into my favourites so I just clicked on it and it took me there.  I could then just get used to the other areas of FF and always knew I wouldn't lose the thread!  If you are wanting more info on 2ww there are 2ww daily diaries that you can view also.  For anything specific just use the search button above.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww, I am routing for you.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C.
xxxxx


----------



## Tab (Jan 12, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> NEW HOME........Good luck everyone
> 
> salisbury 4 May IUI
> Gailp 4 May FET
> ...


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

hi everyone, 

Just a question really, why do you have to wait 2weeks, is time for HCG to get in your system to show up on a test? Not sure why and i have never asked. 

Also, has anyone tested early? im dying to do one but i know i shouldnt yet. I tested a few days earlier with caitlan and the result didnt change, but did anyone test much earlier? 

Mand x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Mand
Well, they say 14 days from ET as this is when the HCG should definitely start to be produced.  I know a lot of ladies have tested a couple of days earlier.  Some have had BFP's, but some have had BFN's and some have had BFN's and then 2 days later they have changed to BFP's!!  So, it is a matter of your own body I think!  Personally I didn't test early, but lots of people do, its personal preference I think honey.
Good luck to you    
Love
Tracy


----------



## peppermintT (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi All

Weebie - blimey! thanks for all the bubbles - you must be puffed out! The days are dragging aren't they? I can't decide whether to test the evening before so dh and I have some time to come to terms with whatever happens or do it on the morning (there's absolutely no way I would be able to last until the evening!)

MackLM - bearing up much better to day, ta luv. Although I'm horrified that half term is half way through and I've done about 1/30th of what I need to do   I did have grand plans of surrounding myself with marking while I sat in bed post EC and ET. I even had a colleague deliver exercise books to my house while I was in hospital (how SAD is that?   ). Unsurprisingly sleeping, eating chocolate and reading Marie Claire won through instead. I'm in for a busy couple of days ....

MistyC - thanks for the   . Keep happy and healthy, petal.

Big   to everyone else
Px


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

I seem to waken up around 4:30am and can't get back to sleep these days.  I suppose its the light mornings etc...

PeppermintT - enjoy your mag and choc fest!  I may have said this already but DH was determined this time to test on the day as last time we tested a few days early - negative result.  The clinic insisted we test on the 'day' and then again 3/4 days later - same result.  Everyone is different, so test whenever it feels right for you and DH - I've got my bits crossed for you!

Mand - Tracy is right - its up to you and DP/H when you test, best of luck!

Have a great day.  

Love & Hugs
Misty C
xxxxx


----------



## loobylou (Sep 3, 2004)

Morning Misty C and everyone else on the 2ww.

I hadn't posted on the 2ww board yet but I've been reading about you all daily, I just got a bit too addicted to this site last time so have left it till the last minute this time before i posted.

I test on Saturday after 16 long days.  This is my first medicated FET but on Sunday we fly out to cyprus for a week so whatever the outcome i can at least chill for a week before i go back to work.  

Congratulations to everyone whose dream has come true and    to those who need it.

Lets have lots of     and definitely   .

Speak to you all again soon,

Lots of love

Loobylou xxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Good luck loobylou, got everything crossed for you on Saturday.  Sending you lots of sticky vibes   x lots and fairy dust   x lots.

Love Misty C.
xxxxx


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

*Hi Ladies  

Just to wish good luck  and oodles of babydust  to everyone that's due to test in the next couple of weeks.
Hi to Catspyjamas i n particular who has the same test date as me! 

Hope you're all coping ok with the 2ww. 
It's driving me potty! [fly][/fly]Love*


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all.....sorry i've been slacking!!!

Misty ~ huge congratulations.....really, really pleased for you  Enjoy every wonderful moment 

PeppermintT ~ welcome  Don't worry to much about the symptoms, i've known some ladies have none and still get BFPs. Good luck with the marking 

Milly ~ welcome to you too.......loads of luck for tomorrow   Shout if you need any help getting around the site.....it's a bit daunting at first!

Tab ~ welcome  I've added you to the list hun.....good luck 

Loobylou ~ much luck for Saturday......hope you'll be celebrating in Cyprus!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Mandy

Just to let you know, I tested on day 11 and got a  BFP, however, I do not recommend it as it drove me crazy waiting for the real test day and I ended up doing about 7 tests.  I also kept thinking that it was a false positive due to the trigger shot.  Good luck with what ever you decide.  

Red x x x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Hello all, can I join in? I had my ET yesterday so officially on 2ww, although my test date is 11th June (same as Catspyjamas -hello!, and Moodycat) so it's not really 2 weeks.
No symtoms to speak of, except stomach ache, but I've had that since I started the pessaries on EC day so nothing new. 
Off to Spain for a few days on Monday so hopefully that will take my mind off things.
I'm beginning to get jealous of everyones bubbles so if you have time can you blow some for me please?
Jxxx


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

HI girls first time on this board do you mind if i join in ?On 4th  ivf , EC 26th 10 eggs 10 fertilized, ET 29th 2 grade 1 8 cell embroys. Also taking prenisilone and clexane injections for my sins ha   DRIVING MYSELF CRAZY ^idiot looking for pregnancy signs, on day 8 past ec now and not feeling anything much , had a little feeling of af cramp yesterday but think its just the progesterone . Not even got sore boobs, but saying that have done last 3 2ww and got BFN. Im testing 10th june . Anyboby else ? Look forward to chatting. pampi x


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi Pampi 
Welcome aboard! 
We had EC on 23 May, ET on 26 May and we test on 11 June - isn't it a loooooonnnnnggggg old wait?
It's driving me potty! 

How are you coping? 

Jill


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi moodcat, not to good, what about you ? its like the longest 2 weeks of your life, i have told no one this time apart from dh and parents, not sure if it was a good idea. Thanks for your wee message how are ou feeling ? keep reading about implantation bleed and pregnancy signs. Dont seem to have any, what about you ? pampi x


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi pampi - I still don't have any pregnancy symptoms yet and will talk to the GP next week about it.  Think I may be abnormal!  

Moodycat/Jill - hang on in there, just keep distracting yourself, films and the pictures helped me, or reading (not baby mags/books!).  

Jinty - enjoy the break, sounds nice a few relaxing days.  Hope you like the extra bubbles, I didn't have many but recently they seem to have multiplied.    

Red - how are things with you?

Lots of love to all the  2wwers.
Misty C
xxxx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Misty

I did'nt have any pg symptoms really.  I'm 6wks and 2 days, and have only just started having a little bit of nausea in the night.  Dont worry about having no symtoms, I read that only 50% of pg women have symptoms in the 1st couple of weeks.   

For all you ladies out there on the horrid 2ww, dont worry if you dont have an implantation bleed, I did'nt have one and got a BFP.  Good luck to everyone 

Red x x x


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Misty (and anyone else who's blown me bubbles) - that's cheered me up, as has the fact that two people with BFP had no symptoms.
Jxxx


----------



## MoodyCat (May 29, 2006)

Hi ladies 

Pampi - not coping very well - on the outside, serene - on the inside MAD MAD MAD!!! [fly]    [/fly]Misty C - have you got a date for your first scan yet?
Jinty - enjoy your holiday and 'snap' with the test date, same as mine!
Red - congratulations on the BFP (sorry if that's old news now - just getting up to speed with you all) When's your due date?
Loobyloo - good luck testing tomorrow - fingers crossed and a bucket load of baby dust!
Catspyjamas  - how are you bearing up. Crossing off the days until the 11th!!!

love

Jill xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello everyone,

can I join? Just had my ET this morning ... 2 grade II embies back (and 3 or 4 grade II to be frozen). 

Still feeling a bit tender to the touch and bloated from EC as I was borderline to OHSS I believe and they got 10 eggs out on Wednesday .... 

Testing is going to be 14th June.

Speak later - off to the couch now ...  

Kat


----------



## Shebeen (May 30, 2006)

Hi to everyone on their 2ww.  I only discovered this wonderful site a few days ago and am addicted to reading about everyonelse's experiences, it is so reassuring to know there are so many other people out there feeling exactly the same way that I do.

This is my first full IVF cycle, last time I only produced one follicle so went down the IUI route, unsuccessfully.  I am now waiting to do my test on Friday 9 June ( I will be 40 on 19 June, and somehow this fact makes me even more desperate that this cycle works).

I have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever - well sore boobs but that will be the drugs.  I called my oldest friend last night in Canada who has a beautiful little girl and she reassured me that she had absolutely no idea that she was pregnant until way way after her period had been due so that gives me some hope.

Shebeen


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

HI to everyone

For completeness I will post my result!

I tested today and sadly got BFN.

Will start again later in the year

Love and luck to all you ladies still waiting!

Wrenster


----------



## pampi (Sep 5, 2005)

HI GIRLS, 

wrenster so sorry to hear about your bfn, thinking about you.

shebeen im in the same position as you testing on the 10th, and no signs of pregnancy symptoms at all, just wish there was a sign to let 
me know its worked. This is my 4th 2ww dont think it gets any easier

take care girls x pampi


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Morning everyone

Loobyloo - thinking of you today, good luck with the testing.

Red - thanks for the 'lack of signs' support, although I think I have now developed sore b(.)(.)bs!  Its a sign!  Are you excited about your scan?

Moodycat/Jill - Our Dr from the clinic has advised us that an early scan is not really necessary (although everyone in the UK/Spain appear to have one).  I am going to check this out with my own GP next week.  Try to keep sane!

Littlewolf/Kat - congratulations on ET with two lovely embies.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Shebeen - hello, hope your 2ww goes by quickly for you.

Wrenster - I am so sorry to hear of your BFN, although that its good you are thinking ahead take time out for yourself and DH.

Me news - well as I have said to Red, I think I have developed sore b(.)(.)bs so there maybe a sign!  

Love to everyone on 2ww.

Misty C
xxxx


----------



## AuntieTigger (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I am 5DPO (I think) I am trying not to get over hopeful as last month FF changed me from an O day of D19 
to D37 to no ovulation.

My temps have stayed very high for me 36.4 (this is a record) I normally struggle to get to 36.
I have had lots of weird pains which I have never had before. I get no AF pains until AF arrives on a normal cycle although without drugs I don't get AF very often.

I am due to test on the 17th, I will however be testing on the 15th as I am due to see an Endiocrinolgist on that day, and as I don't know what to expect I would rather know if I might be pregnant before I see them.

I am tempted to test on the 12th as well, which is 14DPO as it's DH's birthday, and that really will be a special  pressie for him. We have been trying to have children for about 11years. We were told back then we had better chances of winning the lottery than having children without help. We have used no form of control since then. We had a couple of cycles of clomid, about five years after first being told, but no real follow up.
We stopped and started again about 3years ago. This is our second cycle of clomid (50mg) with follow up blood tests etc. 
due to see the consultant on 20th june.

Good luck to everyone else in the 2WW

congrats to those of you with your BFP's

and comiserations to those of you with bfn's and good luck for future attempts


Toni


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wrenster  Love and luck for future tx xxx

Hi there Jinty, Pampi, Kat, Shebeen and Toni....welcome to the 2ww  Loads of luck to you all 

Loobyloo ~ hope everything went well for you today,

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Lizzy and Everyone else

Can you add me to the 2 ww, had our et yesterday, slight cramps and a little spotting but am think it' natural. nothing bad

Hi MistyC-nice to see you and familiar names here too   

Look forward to getting to know you all here  

Larkles
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59546.0.html


----------

